
Citigroup’s New Office Plan: No Offices - gist
http://www.wsj.com/articles/citigroups-new-office-plan-no-offices-1451125806
======
gist
To get past the paywall:

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjqhvzngvrJAhWDMz4KHUc4AJcQqQIIHTAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fcitigroups-
new-office-plan-no-
offices-1451125806&usg=AFQjCNF4uLsB_P8LHibD_H1e2Rw6QtPylQ&bvm=bv.110151844,d.cWw)

------
gist
Make no mistake about it this is all about saving money because office space
in Manhattan is so expensive. Not that the other benefits mentioned don't
count, I just think they aren't the primary motivator of this and it's easier
to wrap it in some other gain that doesn't sound as if it's driven solely by
profits.

